# AMH Level has doubled????!!!



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Peoples,

I went for a consultation today for my up and coming cycle. When the consultant told me my AMH level, my chin almost dropped to the floor..


Here is a bit of background

AMH in 2011 - 57.5
AMH in 2013 - 32.4

AMH today - 67.9!!! In fact, my consultant said it was IN EXCESS of 67.9 as the test is limited to 67.9 so mine could be higher than that...

I am over the moon that it is so high, but makes me question my AMH level in 2013.... Was it right? I am pretty sure that although AMH can waver.. and lower, but not double in figures..

Which asks the next question..... I think my last clinic put me on the wrong protocol because of the AMH level....

Has anybody elses AMH jumped and almost doubled??

xxx


----------



## Binkysowner_Caroline (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiya 

I had similar happen to me. Last year it was 14 and this year it was 34!!! 

I was astounded and queried it as it shouldn't change much; my consultant said that the testing techniques have changed which has been giving much higher figures so you're effectively comparing apples with pears instead of apples with apples  

My protocol was similar to last year and didn't really get changed at all as I responded reasonably well anyway.

Caroline x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi hope,

Have you had any surgery? The same thing happened to me last year. I started off at 40 Amh then had 2 laps for endo and my Amh dropped to 14 (ish) can't quite remember. Any my first ivf was crap and I struggled to stimulate with them stimming me longer and increasing my doses, I ended up with 10 crap eggs and only 1 fertilised. At forward a year and my Amh was retested at I've 60!!!! One of the consultants said that it may have been that my ovaries were traumatised from surgery and that reduced blood flow could have had artificially lowered my Amh, and once they recovered it popped back up again. Anyway just had my second round of ivf... Much lower doses and didn't stimm as long, and I got 40 eggs! Now pg with twins 

X
Ducky


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

No, I haven't had any surgery. I have changed my diet though.. I eat very healthy now and exercise regularly. Maybe it is that that has done the trick.

My last cycle they put me on LP as they thought my AMH was 32 and it was the worst ive ever responded to stimulation.
Luckily I will be on SP this time 

Wish you all the luck on ur 2ww Caroline
And congratulations ducky on ur twinnies

Xx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine increased by 60 % which was odd aswell. The higher your amh isn't always as good as it first seems. It can be a predicted that you are polcystic and or that u will develop OHSS - which I did. Good luck


----------



## moggle (Nov 28, 2013)

Our consultant said that AMH lab test quality is really variable; they always insist on retesting new patients, even if they've had it tested before, so that they know the blood has been sent to the same clinic (the clinic that developed the test, apparently). Mine nearly doubled from 5.x to 9.6 between a few months. Even with an AMH of only 9.6 I still got 19 eggs and mild OHSS!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thinking about it mind, your AMH level is an indication of your egg reserve... Your egg reserve can not go up so my diet wouldn't have any sort of impact on my AHH level.

I do believe that moggle has a point... I think its the difference in clinics and test qualities... Needless to say, I don't think I have anything to worry about..

I understand the implications of having a high AMH level as I got mild OHSS on my 1st cycle. They will have to watch me very carefully, and my dosage.

xxx


----------

